

Database of over 100 VPS hosting plans - wmf
http://vps-plans.dabbledb.com/publish/linuxvpses
I'm shopping around for a VPS, so I thought I'd share the data I've collected with other hackers.
======
mynameishere
Well, they missed the company I'm using. Oh well. I find it hard to imagine
people paying 100+ a month for a VPS when you can get a dedicated machine for
less than that.

Watch out for VPSes by the way. They generally don't allow swap spaces, which
can completely prevent the use of certain systems. If you're using LAMP,
you're okay, of course.

~~~
wmf
A $100/month dedicated server probably doesn't have RAID 10 or other server-
class features, but it will probably have more CPU capacity than a $100/month
VPS. As virtualization software improves, I expect the advantages of VPSes to
increase.

If anyone knows of a particularly good provider, I'm willing to add it to the
database. I just added Prgmr.com since they appear to be cheap and hacker-
friendly.

------
joe
Just a note concerning the <$20/month table, which is all I've looked at thus
far: VPSLink's platform is Virtuozzo.

And I can't speak for any of their other services, but their $7.95/month
service SUCKS.

------
almost
I'm using <http://prgmr.com> at the moment, $5/month 64MB RAM, 1 GB disk and
10 GB Transfer

------
vlad
<http://www.KnownHost.com> !

------
henning
Dabble: one of the only really innovative Web 2.0 apps out there.

------
inklesspen
linode.com

